# Proactiv - Green Tea Moisturizer - Dupe?



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am looking for a moisturizer that is *super* similar to the proactiv green tea moisturizer. I love the green tea moisturizer, I'm on my 3rd almost 4th tube. The thing is though that I don't like that it has alcohol in it. I've read that alcohol can cause a rosacea flare up.

Any ideas for a dupe without alcohol?

I like how quickly it dries, the smell is fresh, just the perfect moisturizer.


----------

